# Pound Cake



## readytogo

This one is a regular loaded pound cake with nutrition information on carbs for my diabetic friends by cutting back on the sugar you cut back on carbs,you can also try Stevia in the baking .
Pound Cake.

1 cup butter, softened
½ cup shortening
3 cups sugar
5 eggs
3 cups cake flour
1 teasp baking powder
1 cup milk
1 teasp vanilla
1teasp lemon extract
Cream fats with sugar; add eggs one at a time beating well, mix flour/baking powder add to creamed mixture and beat well, add extracts mix well. Pour in to a well grease floured 10 inch mold. Bake at 350* for 1 hour 10 minutes or until center is dried .Cool in mold for 10-15 minutes, remove and finish cooling in wire rack.
01 serving=867 carbs 
12 servings =72 carbs
24 servings =36 carbs
36 servings =24 carbs
1 cup of sugar=199.96 carbs







I forgot to mention ,a Spring Form pan or a Cake Mold with Removable Bottom will work great for this.


----------



## CapnJack

Hey that looks good!


----------



## terri9630

Looks good. My grandmother's recipe called for a pound of flour, pound of butter, pound of sugar and a pound of eggs. Then add whatever flavorings you wanted. It was good with strawberries.


----------



## Pessimistic2

terri9630 said:


> Looks good. My grandmother's recipe called for a *pound* of flour, *pound* of butter, *pound* of sugar and a *pound* of eggs. Then add whatever flavorings you wanted. It was good with strawberries.


Ummmmm, let me guess, that's how the name *"pound cake"* came about?? :dunno:


----------



## terri9630

Pessimistic2 said:


> Ummmmm, let me guess, that's how the name *"pound cake"* came about?? :dunno:


That's the way ingredients were measured before standardized measuring cups and spoons. It didn't actually have to be a pound as long as all the weights were equal.


----------



## Pessimistic2

terri9630 said:


> That's the way ingredients were measured before standardized measuring cups and spoons. It didn't actually have to be a pound as long as all the weights were equal.


Cool!! I'm not a baker, and haven't a clue how to do this kind of stuff from scratch!! :dunno:


----------



## terri9630

Pessimistic2 said:


> Cool!! I'm not a baker, and haven't a clue how to do this kind of stuff from scratch!! :dunno:


It's not hard, you just need a couple of good cookbooks.


----------



## Pessimistic2

terri9630 said:


> It's not hard, you just need a couple of good cookbooks.


I have a few on the external HDD....I just haven't *read them* yet!!


----------



## terri9630

Pessimistic2 said:


> I have a few on the external HDD....I just haven't *read them* yet!!


They can't help you if you don't read them!! I have a few of my grandmother's from the 1920's.


----------



## Pessimistic2

terri9630 said:


> They can't help you if you don't read them!! I have a few of my grandmother's from the 1920's.


Ummmm, I sorta planned on "on-the-job-training" when I hit the BOL, give me something to occupy my time! :crossfinger:


----------



## tmttactical

Pessimistic2 said:


> Ummmm, I sorta planned on "on-the-job-training" when I hit the BOL, give me something to occupy my time! :crossfinger:


Let's see how that works out---- Use 1/2 tp, What I don't have a tp!!

Let set in 12" round non stick 3' deep pan, What I don't have the pan!!

Mix in 3 eggs, what I don't have eggs, the chickens died!!

BBQ chicken --- Whoops no chickens, they died!!

Okay, no problem, got plenty of canned goods. --- What no can opener!!

So you are waiting until you are alone and at your retreat to learn farming / ranching / cooking / and other assorted skill sets.

As an ex-project manager (one of many careers) -- you really want to have a mini - test trial (pilot project) BEFORE you go off into the great beyond or you may end up in the great after life. Projects never go as planned and having experts at hand is paramount to success the first time out.

Trial and error is fine for non-critical applications, for your planned operation, you really need to get hands on experience now. Your time line does not allow for much learning opportunity.

JMHO. :dunno:


----------



## terri9630

tmttactical said:


> Let's see how that works out---- Use 1/2 tp, What *I don't have a tp!!*
> 
> Let set in 12" round non stick *3' deep* pan, What I don't have the pan!!
> 
> Mix in 3 eggs, what I don't have eggs, the chickens died!!
> 
> BBQ chicken --- Whoops no chickens, they died!!
> 
> Okay, no problem, got plenty of canned goods. --- What no can opener!!
> 
> So you are waiting until you are alone and at your retreat to learn farming / ranching / cooking / and other assorted skill sets.
> 
> As an ex-project manager (one of many careers) -- you really want to have a mini - test trial (pilot project) BEFORE you go off into the great beyond or you may end up in the great after life. Projects never go as planned and having experts at hand is paramount to success the first time out.
> 
> Trial and error is fine for non-critical applications, for your planned operation, you really need to get hands on experience now. Your time line does not allow for much learning opportunity.
> 
> JMHO. :dunno:


If he's starting out with no tp he's already in deep do do. I didn't know pans came 3ft deep. I don't have one. Why does this kitchen gadget collector not have a 3ft deep pan!!

Seriously, you made a good point... learn while there are people around to help.


----------



## tmttactical

terri9630 said:


> If he's starting out with no tp he's already in deep do do. I didn't know pans came 3ft deep. I don't have one. Why does this kitchen gadget collector not have a 3ft deep pan!!
> 
> Seriously, you made a good point... learn while there are people around to help.


Cause it takes a lot to feed a hungry Lizard, smarty pants. :booboo: :goink:


----------



## Pessimistic2

Tmttactical...*"What I don't have a tp!!"* Yes, I do, I have cases of the stuff...Charmin, best tp goin'!! *"What I don't have the pan!!"* Yes, I do, I have a 12" cast iron skillet, that's at least 3" deep, and another one that's more like 18" X 4 1/2"!! *"What I don't have eggs, the chickens died!!"* In which case I'll eat the chickens and use duck eggs....fergot the ducks, din'tcha!! *"Whoops no chickens, they died!!"* I know, I ate some of 'em, stuck the rest in the freezer!! *"What no can opener!!"* I always have my P-38, where I go, it goes!! *"So you are waiting until you are alone and at your retreat to learn farming / ranching / cooking / and other assorted skill sets?"* Seems like a reasonable way to pass the time...gotta do SOMETHING to keep from going ga-ga!!
*" Projects never go as planned and having experts at hand is paramount to success the first time out."* True...always SOMETHING coming up...that's why I have two 4TB HDD's loaded with the "experts." (Plus I got Bo & Lilly, to teach me tracking and how to find dead stuff to roll in to hide my human scent!) *"For your planned operation, you really need to get hands on experience now. Your time line does not allow for much learning opportunity."* Yeah, I know, rotten b54327ds wiped out my gardening plans...I'm trying to figure some way around that without spending $1200-$1500 to replace all that crap, when I'm not even gonna be here next summer. I can rent a rototiller and probably do a small garden, going to get my cousin in on that..she's the gardener. I still have fencing to put around it, just have to get more seeds & fertilizer, I guess. She's coming over this weekend (so the kids can use their pool..:gaah: ), and I'll iron that out with her. One of the guys at Church raises pigs, and I need to start getting with him, too, so I can find out about this pig thing, too. I don't even know if they could survive the winters, even with a shed...I know nothing about pigs, except I like to BBQ & eat them! The chickens, ducks, goats should be OK during the winter. Won't be any cattle or horses, so that's not an issue. The pigs are the only other kind of animal I can think of that would fit in...providing they can survive the cold weather. I have ducting already in place for the chicken, duck & goat sheds, will suck heat out of the diesel generator shed....should be enough to keep 'em from freezing according to a couple relatives who live out West and have chickens, ducks and goats (also sheep). But you *are right,* very rarely does "everything go as planned!" Which again, is why I have two HDD's with the "experts" on 'em...you wouldn't believe how many DIY manuals, plant books, cook books, survival guides, parts/repair manuals, encyclopedias, yada, yada, yada, I have on those things!! Gonna be interesting, I'll say that!! And actually, unless the SHTF, the "retirement" at the BOL is "practice & training" in itself, even though I plan on staying there permanently....I'll have the bird, fuel, oil, fluids, all right there, and if I *do* need something, I *can* go get it. If the SHTF pops off, and I'm *not 100%* A-OK with gardening, etc., I have 7 years worth of MRE's, dark-jar sealed vitamins/minerals, protein supplements, etc. to fall back on if push comes to shove....would get "food bored" after a while, but I wouldn't starve, that's for sure.....and Bo/Lilly will have their own "stockpile" sealed up in plastic barrels, that stuff should be good forever....plus, they're not dummies, they'll be hunting stuff on their own, too, I'm sure....much as they like to tangle with the possums, '***** and armadillos around here!! Like I said, it's gonna be interesting!!
:hatsoff:


----------



## readytogo

terri9630 is very right folks, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to bake actually bread making is all about mixing the ingredients and letting mother nature do the rest and that`s artisan bread ,like they did in Wagon Train and those beautiful cowboys shows before yeast .I learn cooking not baking from my grandmother and in that kitchen there were no measuring tools or fancy gadgets ,she used her frail hands and fingers and everything was a pinch of this and a pinch of that Baking came years later in a mess kitchen that fed 200 hungry men on top of the world in the DMZ ,S Korea ,the mess sergeant was a Italian master chef/baker God bless his soul .But anyway we had a tasting of the pound cake and it was great ,with coffee or a glass of cold milk ,the sugar can be cut in half and I just made another one that way for my neighbor ,this one I empty a can of blueberries pie filling into it ,she loved it so much that the next one I will make for myself .For a lighter version you can separated the eggs and beat the whites until soft peaks form, then fold into the batter and bake ,the cake will much lighter .


----------



## Pessimistic2

readytogo said:


> I learn cooking not baking from my grandmother and in that kitchen there were no measuring tools or fancy gadgets ,she used her frail hands and fingers and everything was a pinch of this and a pinch of that.


My Grandmothers used to drive me crazy with that.....no measuring cup, no teaspoons, tablespoons, no scales, no anything....and they could cook or bake ANYTHING, and it always came out "right," tasted great, and I have no clue how the hell they did that!!! :gaah::yummy::yummy:


----------



## terri9630

Pessimistic2 said:


> My Grandmothers used to drive me crazy with that.....no measuring cup, no teaspoons, tablespoons, no scales, no anything....and they could cook or bake ANYTHING, and it always came out "right," tasted great, and I have no clue how the hell they did that!!! :gaah::yummy::yummy:


I have to have measurements. I just can't taste something and think "It needs cumin". I just know it needs something. I have to have a recipe.


----------



## Pessimistic2

terri9630 said:


> I have to have measurements. I just can't taste something and think "It needs cumin". I just know it needs something. I have to have a recipe.


Don't feel bad, you're waaaay ahead of me! I still have to read the label before I heat a can of Chef Boyardee ravioli! :scratch


----------



## tmttactical

Pessimistic2 said:


> Don't feel bad, you're waaaay ahead of me! I still have to read the label before I heat a can of Chef Boyardee ravioli! :scratch


My cooking skills is the main reason I have so many,many can openers in my preps.

Cooking utensils ---

(1) Can openers -- many

(2) Spoon --- 1

(3) knife --- 1

(4) Fork --- 1

Done. I cook under the KISS principal --- Keep It Seriously Simple, no skills required. Open can -- heat --- stir if needed --- eat. :rofl:


----------



## terri9630

Caribou said:


> I need to have a recipe too. I rarely follow it but I want it right there when I start.


I leave out the parts I don't like. Mushrooms and raisins are always "optional".


----------



## AmishHeart

Usually just use the measurements on a new recipe. After that, I got it. May change it up a bit. Last Christmas I gave all three of our daughters a wooden recipe box with a note written to them individually I inked on the bottom of the wood. Then I filled it with their favorite recipes. Took me awhile, because I had to modify the original recipe and think about how I change it. I really like to cook. Mom cracks me up, because she never really did cook when I was growing up. By the time I was a ten, it was just her and I and mostly mac and cheese and fried egg sandwiches. I moved out at 17, so it's funny living with her now and cooking for her. Had to learn when I met my husband. It truly is the way to his heart...
My other family members are really good cooks. Don't know what happened with mom, guess it skipped a generation. Had to learn to can from my cousins.


----------



## readytogo

This Pound Cake post is turning out to be a great class ,I like it ,the idea of learning is not new for us here we always seem to learn something and is essential we do ,I have seen a group of people trying to light up a new gas BBQ in desperate situations like been hungry ,to no avail , practice makes perfect folks ,we all know that although many continue to fight logic .In the country home of my relatives they had no power ,the water pipes were made of bamboo ,they had a pump well in the kitchen another under the house porch and in the rear of the house ,a small water fall came right out of the wall of rocks behind the house too ,our artisan well was deep and full of water ,the house was on top of a hill at the bottom we had a river that we dam to get fish and crabs ,food never fail us but cooking was a daily job ,like in every home in the frontier all over the world ,the young girls were in the kitchen if not in school the boys were in the fields or milking or butchering or chopping wood or hunting ,learning to used any tools available ,cooking too ,from sun up to sun down we learn and listen to the elders ,always learning is never to late .I try to teach all day to my daughters ,in the kitchen, while driving, in public ,no situation is ever the same and actually you never know what's around the corner .


----------



## readytogo

The other day I made a Blueberry Buttermilk Pound Cake and posted a picture of it in What`s for Dinner ,It look great but instead of pound cake it should have been name a brick cake. I used regular flour ,its heavier than cake flour , buttermilk is heavier than regular milk ,and since I didn't wanted to waste an old can of blueberry pie filling ,I used that too. Folks the trick to a good lite cake is separating the eggs and beating the whites for lightness ,cake flour helps too ,the canned blueberry is a messy blob ,like something out of a movie ,what a mess .So I hope and pray nobody wasted good money for a blueberry brick recipe .Right now I have another one in the oven with fresh fruit and cake flour I also used fresh lemon juice and its rind for flavor ,no vanilla this time .I will post a picture and tasting report later. Pray for me.


----------

